# [MSSQL] Zeilenumbruch nach einem bestimmten Zeichen



## rrobbyy (19. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ein Fremdprogramm speichert Änderungen (Änderungen an den Bestellungen) in einer Protokolltabelle.

Leider wird aber pro Bestellung nur eine Zeile erzeugt, was bedeutet, dass alle Änderungen in einer Zeile (die Spalte ist als Text definiert) abgelegt werden.

Zur besseren Übersicht möchte ich jetzt alle Änderungen aber nicht in einer Zeile (alle Änderungen stumpf hintereinander) sondern als eine separate Zeile (bzw. in einer Zelle mit Zeilenumbruch ausgeben).

Wir konnten rausfinden, dass nach dem Zeichen ] immer die nächste Änderung protokolliert wird.

Nur wie bekomme ich in SQL eine Ausgabe, die dieses Zeichen als "Quasi"- Umbruchzeichen bzw. neue Zeile interpretiert?

vielen Dank vorab
Robert


----------



## Yaslaw (19. August 2013)

Mit char(10) + char(13) sollte es gehen


> char(13) is carriage return and char(10) is line feed




```
SELECT REPLACE(my_field, ']', ']' + CHAR(10) + CHAR(13)) AS new_field
FROM   my_table
```

Ps. Ich kenne MSSQL selber nicht. Aber gemäss Online-Hilfe und MS Access Wissen sollte es etwa so gehen.


----------



## rrobbyy (19. August 2013)

vielen Dank....
das Script funktioniert. 

btw: Das Management Studio zeigt nur keine Umbrüche an, deswegen habe ich etwas länger gebraucht


----------

